# October 9th birthday



## The Birthday Fairy (Oct 9, 2011)

Today's birthday celebrant hasn't posted in a heck-of-a long time, but I know for a fact that he DOES visit us occasionally and read our notes. I, for one, really miss him and his family, and I hope he starts posting again. 

*chadk* (Chad), from Washington state, is a year older!


----------



## Turtle Guru (Oct 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday...


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 9, 2011)

Happy birthday guys!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## Jacqui (Oct 10, 2011)

missed this yesterday. 

Oh well, happy belated birthday!


----------

